# West Chester PA



## cyrusduane (Apr 12, 2004)

Looking for gamers (D&D 3.5, d20, etc) in the West Chester area of PA. (USA) Just moved into area and not too familiar with local gaming community.


  Basically just looking to see what's going on in the area, maybe get a few games going.

Drop me a line at cyrusduane@yahoo.co.uk.


----------

